
First gay president ever for second round in Finnish Presidential Elections - drodil
http://yle.fi/uutiset/news/2012/01/presidential_elections_niinisto_haavisto_headed_for_second_round_3195175.html
======
Luc
Pfft, our Belgian Prime Minister is gay, atheist, and has a PhD in Chemistry
despite being raised by an illiterate immigrant mother so poor she had to put
several children in an orphanage. Top that!

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elio_Di_Rupo>

Also, he's 60 and look quite good in swimming trunks (about the only time he's
not wearing a red bowtie):

[http://mediatheque.lesoir.be/v/en_images/1782158_24H_0145027...](http://mediatheque.lesoir.be/v/en_images/1782158_24H_01450277_jpg_0LI9IU1C.JPG.html)

------
samstave
"Openly Gay" -- there have surely been many many gay leaders, just not as
openly gay.

------
ajaimk
The largest company in the world (APPLE) is run by a gay man. In the end does
your sexuality make a difference?

~~~
lunarscape
Can you imagine an openly gay man being elected President of the United States
of America? That's the difference.

------
zerostar07
Note how the article doesn't mention anywhere that he's gay [i m confused,
which is the gay one?]. It's not like he's the only openly gay politician,
OTTOMH the german foreign minister comes to mind.

~~~
alt_
Haavisto: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pekka_Haavisto>

